# Pets At Home Are Liers :(



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i hate pets at home!!!  ive been shopping there for ages, and i didnt mind it...until...for my bday (which was yesterday..wooo 20) my bf was going to get me a rabbit, i wanted an indoor rabbit hutch, so they suggested all these indoor hutches, there was only one that looked big enough and that was the nero 4. I got SO excited looking for a bunny, until i read the rscpa guidelines... rabbits can should only be kept in a cage over 4ft!?! all the staff (in 4 stores) said that the nero 4 as suitable...when it isnt!??  it isnt even 4 ft....they even suggested smaller cages to me. AND they said i could have 2 rabbits in it. Im sad i cant get my bunny  i even named the one i wanted...

sorry this is so long


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

that is quite rubbish!

they will say anything to get a quick sale!

do you know their are loads of bunnies in rescue centres?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i havnt got a cage  i would LOVE one from a rescue centre...but i dont want to fail the home inspection  what do i need to get a rescue rabbit? do they have old ones? i would like an old one..if they dont put them down


----------



## norahsuk (Feb 23, 2009)

I adopted a big bunny from Pets at home and they sold me the nero4 for her, however being a house bunny when I am in I leave the cage door open (it is on the floor not the stand) so she can hop about where she wants. I have also bought some tunnels so she can explore them. I do have to kep an eye on her as she likes tugging tufts out of my carpets. Really love watching her have a mad half hour. I also took out the plastic thing in the corner (she was too big to fit through the gap and bought a wooden (kind of arch) thing which she likes to sit under and knaw on.


----------



## Browser (Feb 16, 2009)

i have a small rabbit that lives in a nero 3, woody is only init at night time and he has run of the kitchen in the day. savin for a pen so i can keep his cage open and he can do as he chooses.

rescue rabbits are good as yoiur helpin out with adoption and they come done! other wise its 20 odd puond plus 50 odd to have the rabbit de-sexed! think rspca ask for £30 for a rabbit or £50 for a pair, come neutered, so your saving about £40! Helping a rabbit and saving money! Bargin!


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

The RSPCA's guidelines are a bit high in my opinion. Our local one wants gerbils to have a tank that's at least 40 gallons for 2 gerbils! :

We have kept a rabbit in a nero 2 cage during the winter months and now she has outdoor rabbit hutch with a build in run 

Not all rabbit rescues will perform a home visit, some just require that you provide pictures of the accomodation. They may also discuss rabbit health and care with you just be certain that their bunnies are going to good homes 

I hope you find the perfect rabbit


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

My old rabbit hutch was make out of an old oak sieboard - the drawers had been removed from the centre and wire fastened to the front, the two doors with side were left as they were and were the sleeping compartments, the had been additional wood added to these areas to keep the sleeping area draft free, the hutch had then been covered with felt. What I am saying is would it be possible to look for an old piece of furniture from freecycle or the local freeads and make your own?
regards
DT


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Well i should be expecting a knock on the door from the RSPCA then!!...i have house bubby who is in a cage around 3ft and has a upstairs as well..he gets out everyday he loves his wee cage he even got his own blanket!.. as long as you bunny get out for exercise there should be no problems...my bunny is happy..


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw that's so sad. Can't you go out somewhere, and get the cage from a different retailer ???


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

A nero 4 is ideal for a bunny. If he/she is to be a house bunny they will only be in it when you are not around and if you attach a run to the front, it will give the bunny more freedom.
I agree with the others, have a look into a rescue bunny as their are many in need of a new loving home.
Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Obviously it does depend on the size of the rabbit but the RSPCA guidelines are ridiculous.
What they suggest is the correct size cage for a chinchilla is just outright dangerous so don't be guided by them.
A hutch or cage should be big enough for the rabbit to be able to stretch out fully and to be able to stand up on their hind legs.
House checks made by rescue centres are not looking at how tidy your house is but mainly that it is safe for the animal and that your knowledge of keeping one is good.
I don't know where you are but I have a ferplast 140 rabbit cage for sale at the moment.
I can possibly deliver to Surrey and I am also travelling to Northampton next week so on route there would be fine.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i agree, there is nothing wrong with a nero 4 for a house bunny.

If you get a kennel for your dog it is supposed to be big enough for it to lie down fully stretched out, stand, sit and turn around in it. however you wouldn't keep it in there 24/7 would you? same with house bunny hutches. 

they're supposed to be let out for most of the day supervised in your house, the cage is for sleeping (and pooing in if no separate litter tray is provided).


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I am sorry but rabbits need space and i completely agree with rspca standards as a MINIMUM!!!!!!! :frown2: Im horrified that people think its acceptable to keep animals in smaller accomodation!!

If you are getting an indoor bun then it depends on how long they will be shut in their cage, my buns had a hutch and the whole run of my utility when they were indoors. 

I have a 6ftx2ft hutch with a run underneath of 4ftx6ft in a stable plus they get run of the garden or a 8ftx6ft run in the day. They will be shortly moving into dog kennels in my new house, bunnies need alot of space!

My hamster has a wooden vivarium 80cmx60cmx60cm. rspca guidelines are set by qualified animal experts that only have the animals health and wellbeing at heart and I completely agree with them.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

If your only going to shut them in at night I think it's ok to use a smallish cage or if you give them free run to get out whenever they want then it's fine. But if they are spending expended amounts of time in the cage (while your at work etc) then it is not ok and you need a bigger cage.


----------

